
Microsoft to ban ‘Offensive Language’ and monitor private accounts for it - Vaslo
http://amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2018/03/27/microsoft-bans-offensive-language-xbox-skype-privacy
======
meri_dian
Tech companies are being pushed into implementing top down, centralized
solutions to handle "offensive" content, however that's defined. This is
problematic, because what's offensive to one is not offensive to another, and
a centralized approach will never account for the resulting vagaries in
interpretation of "offensive", outside of illegal content.

Therefore, a distributed approach is much more appropriate and effective.

Users should have the ability to block users or content they don't like. This
gives users the ability to protect themselves while avoiding all the pitfalls
of centralized authoritative censorship.

------
metaloha
The text they quoted from MS specifically uses the word "publicly displayed"
\- how does that translate into their example of a couple doing sexy time on
Skype breaking those terms?

------
himom
Skype is an old trailblazer. There’s so many better competitors, they’re
essentially irrelevant. Uninstalled. Move on.

